# Staff Sergeant David Roten Jr.



## EAL92 (Dec 3, 2014)

http://www.news-daily.com/news/2014/dec/03/david-roten-jr/
I didn't know SSgt. Roten personally, but his younger brother was my one of my buddies at my unit. RIP Warrior.


----------



## Grunt (Dec 3, 2014)

Rest In Peace, Warrior and thank you for your service.


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 3, 2014)

RIP...


----------



## Scubadew (Dec 3, 2014)

Fair Winds and Following Seas.


----------



## CDG (Dec 3, 2014)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Viper1 (Dec 3, 2014)

Rest in peace SSG Roten Jr.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 3, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 3, 2014)

Rest easy warrior.

Till Valhalla.


----------



## Dame (Dec 3, 2014)

Rest in peace. God bless and keep you just as you bessed this country.


----------



## HALO99 (Dec 4, 2014)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 4, 2014)

RIP and Hand Salute


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 4, 2014)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Warrior. Prayers out.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 7, 2014)

Fair winds and following seas, Warrior.


----------



## Jäger (Dec 31, 2014)

Rest In Peace Warrior.


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 31, 2014)

Rest in Peace.


----------

